# Well, the doors aren't very "mini".....



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Love my new Mini....it's just a fantastic little driving machine.....I mean I try and think of errands I can run at 6am just to take it out without much traffic on the roads.

Now, about the doors: they are big and heavy which is a good thing.....but they don't stay put when getting in or out of the car. Most car doors "lock" into 2 positions when you open them to prevent getting body slammed or to prevent whacking the car parked next to you. In my Mini these "locking points" (I don't know the technical term) seem too be almost totally ineffective. If you don't hold onto the door carefully it will get away from you...even on a level surface.

Is it my car or is this just typical of the Mini? :dunno:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I would have to agree that the open detentes aren't very "strong" in the MINI, but if I kind of hold it there for a second to make sure it's caught, I've never had it slam back on me. Try that and see if it helps, not sure if there's any adjustment that could be made, but your are not alone.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Love my new Mini....it's just a fantastic little driving machine.....I mean I try and think of errands I can run at 6am just to take it out without much traffic on the roads.
> 
> Now, about the doors: they are big and heavy which is a good thing.....but they don't stay put when getting in or out of the car. Most car doors "lock" into 2 positions when you open them to prevent getting body slammed or to prevent whacking the car parked next to you. In my Mini these "locking points" (I don't know the technical term) seem too be almost totally ineffective. If you don't hold onto the door carefully it will get away from you...even on a level surface.
> 
> Is it my car or is this just typical of the Mini? :dunno:


It's like this on my R56. My shins can prove it. The POS doors will not stay open. e90s are bad, but the freaking R56's doors simply have two positions: crushing your shin or open completely. Anything in between requires me to hold the door as i get out, leap out fast or park on a forward slope.


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed this in the showroom. Don't recall the cars I test drove. I often park far where there's tons of empty spaces. The time it takes to walk is less than looking for close parking, and there's less chance people will park out there with you and ding your car. And luckily in my underground parking there's nobody on the drivers side and on the passenger side there's rarely a car there, only occasionally when the owner's son visits.


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

My R56's doors stay open in their two settings just fine. I park under a carport with my s/o's R56 Cooper right next door, and we've never dinged each other since both our middle stops work fine. Now with my Classic, I swear it has an auto closing door on the driver side because no matter the parking level, the stupid thing always tries to close. 

Considering the number of other people confirming your frustrations, it sounds like maybe we just lucked out with ours.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Thought this was a silly post until ours "got" me last week on vacation...had the door open and wanted to move a foot forward and it slammed shut. However, the S Clubman got us 34.6 MPG overall on a 2700 mile trip last week, so who cares about doors?


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

same issue with my R53. two positions. wide open, or slamming against your shin....


----------

